# Wo Fleisch Massenfarmen?



## Sinned321 (27. Juli 2009)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, wo kann man die verschiedenen Fleischsorten also Mamutlende usw. am besten Farmen? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## WhiteLady1987 (27. Juli 2009)

Welche brauchst du denn genau? Oder willst es wirklich von allen Fleichsorten in wotlk wissen?^^

also ich würde dir für Mammutlende Tundra sehr empfehlen, da dort wirklich viele Mammuts rumlaufen. Wenn du aber auch noch andere Fleischsorten brauchst, würd ich schauen ob es ein Gebiet gibt, in dem die alle droppen, weil dann kannst immer schön von einem Platz zum nächsten laufen und schwups ist dann der respawn wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godan LiHar (5. August 2009)

Eindeutig im Sholazarbecken:
- Mammuts für Mammutlende
- Rhinos für Rhinofleisch
- alle Tiere für kühles Fleisch

Angeln kann man da dann auch noch, und Blümchen pflücken, und Erze hacken, etc.
Wenn man Schauffelhauerflanke und/oder Worgfleishc braucht geht man am besten in den Heulenden Fjörd.


----------



## Ciquo (5. August 2009)

für kühles fleisch kann ich die robbenkolonien im süden der tundra enpfehlen


----------

